# 2nd best country in the world



## odyssey06 (17 Dec 2020)

Apparently, Ireland is not a kip.

IRELAND HAS BEEN ranked second-highest in the the the world for quality of life, according to a new study by the United Nations.
The ranking appears in the UN’s annual Human Development Index, which is calculated on health, education and income.
Ireland moves up one place from last year, and now only sits behind Norway, the country deemed to have the best quality of life in the world.
Switzerland, Hong Kong, Iceland, Germany, Sweden, Australia, the Netherlands and Denmark rounded out the top ten for this year.

Ireland has second-highest quality of life in the world, according to the UN (thejournal.ie)


----------



## Purple (18 Dec 2020)

That's great news!


----------



## Peanuts20 (18 Dec 2020)

Wow, what will the Joe Duffy listenership make of that ?


----------



## Conan (18 Dec 2020)

Won’t suit the political narrative of SF, RBB, Paul Murphy, PBP and the rest of the “populist” movement.


----------



## Leo (18 Dec 2020)

Peanuts20 said:


> Wow, what will the Joe Duffy listenership make of that ?



They'll probably credit Joe with fixing all the issues that matter!


----------



## odyssey06 (18 Dec 2020)

There might be some leprechaun economics inflating our wealth rating but even adjusted for that suggests we should be Top 10.


----------



## joer (18 Dec 2020)

For once , it is a great achievement to be in second place, but ahead of some great countries.


----------



## mathepac (18 Dec 2020)

@joer surely to God you're not suggesting Herr Trump failed in his MAGA campaign!!! His country didn't seem to make the list and I mean he really, really won that election.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (18 Dec 2020)

I reckon that Ireland are No. 1. 



			
				Wikipedia on HDI calculation said:
			
		

> *New method (2010 Index onwards)[edit]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using the notation in the Wiki link, Ireland has the following figures:
LE 82.3
EYS 18.7
MYS 12.7
GNIpc 68371
giving
LEI  .958
EI  .943
II .986
and finally
*HDI = .962*
Not .955 as in the rankings.  Norway and Switzerland are calculated correctly at .957 and .955 respectively, so that means Ireland is No. 1 and by a fair margin.


----------



## PMU (18 Dec 2020)

joer said:


> . . .  it is a great achievement to be in second place, . . . .


That's what Buzz Aldrin says.


----------



## jokerini (12 Mar 2021)

Nice weather mustn't be among the criteria used for quality of life.


----------



## joer (12 Mar 2021)

Sure if your not going to be first you might as well be second   , second is always better than third.....


----------



## Conan (12 Mar 2021)

Second is first runner-up.


----------



## deanpark (12 Mar 2021)

jokerini said:


> Nice weather mustn't be among the criteria used for quality of life.



I like the climate here. Its pretty decent most of the time. I hate extreme heat & cold.


----------



## Wahaay (12 Mar 2021)

Conan said:


> Second is first runner-up.



And even if you don't make the runners-up slot you can always try the 33rd Team gambit ...


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2021)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> I reckon that Ireland are No. 1.
> 
> 
> Using the notation in the Wiki link, Ireland has the following figures:
> ...


We are probably in the top 10. Our inflated GNP distorts the figures. GNI* is a much better figure. I do think this is a great country. I'd prefer to live in this place than the USA or UK, though there's parts of up-State New York and Connecticut that I could live in and parts of the South of England I could also live but culturally I prefer here.


----------



## Wahaay (15 Mar 2021)

The drinking culture ?
As Arsene Wenger once opined  " everyone thinks they have the prettiest wife at home."


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2021)

Wahaay said:


> The drinking culture ?
> As Arsene Wenger once opined  " everyone thinks they have the prettiest wife at home."


No the tolerance and moderation. The understanding by most people that Nationalism is dangerous. The friendliness. The fact that this is a republic and, unlike the UK, we are all equal under the law. That sort of thing. 
I'm not aa big fan of the drinking culture, something we do share with the UK.


----------

